

Ask HN: Any admin / office jobs near Brisbane, QLD? Desperate - DonaldH

Hi everyone<p>Due to unfortunate circumstances, my parents are unemployed and about to lose their home - they are both very well educated (both have doctorates) and hard-working, but getting jobs is often more about who you know than what you know, and my parents don&#x27;t know many people at all. They are two of the loveliest people you could ever know, and I am desperate to help them. They would be happy to do anything, including admin or office work.
======
majika
Sorry to hear that; that's terrible :-(

I'm from Brisbane, but am currently overseas (I'm going home soon!). My only
contact who could (maybe) hire someone has just left the country for a few
weeks.

What experience do they have? What are their doctorates in? Where in Brisbane
are they?

Edit: you could try asking on /r/brisbane too:
[https://pay.reddit.com/r/brisbane](https://pay.reddit.com/r/brisbane)

~~~
DonaldH
Hey, thank you so much for commenting.

My father has a PhD and my mother's doctorate is in educational management. My
mother's experience includes office manager, finance officer, operations /
communication officer and site manager. My father has done... everything -
lecturer, social worker, program coordinator, truck driver (in his younger
years).

I do want to emphasise that they would be happy to do anything that is not
labour-intensive (both are in their 50s), and would certainly not consider any
work "beneath them."

They are currently based near Ipswich but would not be averse to a long
commute.

Thanks again!

